# Apples!



## oliverturtle (Jul 5, 2012)

I am am coming into a large amount of apples. I usually end up getting enough to do a bunch of apple butter but that is about it. We have also made apple cider in the past. But I am curious as to other ideas. Maybe canning recipes or something so that I can store more than just apple butter out of this years insanely large crop? Help!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Canning is always an option but as their a high acid food their good for a year. Apply cider to apple wine to apple jack. You'll love it.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Make some Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Applesauce so that you can mix other pureed fruits with it to make the best fruit leathers.
There are many recipes for canning apple pie filling on the internet.
you can slice thin and dehydrate and add to oatmeal. Or just eat.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Emerald said:


> you can slice thin and dehydrate and add to oatmeal. Or just eat.


Dried apples make the best fried apple pies!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Apple Juice...

Applesauce ...

Canned apples for pies ...

Apple jelly ...

Save your cores and peelings for vinegar... 

:wave:


----------

